# Am I ready?



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

So, it is now a week and a half from my first century, the Indian Head 100 and I'm beginning to get a bit anxious about my ability to do it. Why? Well, today I did the longest ride of my life, 67 miles in 3:46 of time on the bike. Not too shabby maybe, but I could probably not have gone another mile, let alone 33. 

Another thing that I am a bit concerned about is that this ride was dead flat, although fairly windy, and I don't know whether what seemed like a perpetual head/cross wind translates into more or less overall effort than the rolling hills of the century. It may be, in fact, that the winds changed direction over the course of the ride to make this more than just the apparent wind direction due to the fact that I was moving. 

I'm not planning on any more "testing myself" rides between now and the ride, but will continue to do my normal alternate day commute (19.2 miles each way) and will go for a moderate ride on Friday and probably Monday.


Any advice or words of encouragement would be welcome as I'd really like to do this...Thanks.


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

You will be fine and will have fun. That is a well supported ride. Just pick a pace where you feel that you can do this all day. Have fun!


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

pace will definitely dictate how hard it is for you. Make sure you eat / drink appropriately for the ride. I find 200 calories for every 10 miles is adequate for a century for me provided I am fueled at the start. Of course your needs may be different.


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

Remember flats require you to pedal the whole frickin' time. Wind builds strength. You should be fine. Don't forget to drink. It is real easy to get caught up in the excitement at the start of an event and not drink enough. I set an alert for 5 minutes on my GPS. When it beeps I know I need another drink.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

nsfbr said:


> Well, today I did the longest ride of my life, 67 miles in 3:46 of time on the bike. Not too shabby maybe, but I could probably not have gone another mile, let alone 33.


Your pace was 17.8mph. My suggestion is when you do the century, back your pace down to ~16mph for the first 60-70mi. Then adjust your pace for the last 30mi. If you're tired, keep the same pace. If you're feeling good, step it up.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

nsfbr said:


> So, it is now a week and a half from my first century, the Indian Head 100 and I'm beginning to get a bit anxious about my ability to do it. Why? Well, today I did the longest ride of my life, 67 miles in 3:46 of time on the bike.


That works out to an overall average between 17 and 18 MPH. Not too bad for 67 miles. 

It looks like there are a lot of hills, but nothing over 200 feet in vertical climbing. 

Back off on the pace slightly.
Enjoy the rest stops.

And you'll do just fine.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

Thanks all. That was just the encouragement I needed. Besides, after an easy evening of fermented grain products and whatnot, my legs feel 100% better. I am taking the day off from riding though, which is the first rest day since last Saturday, and I'm hoping I feel good when I do a short 25 mile ride tomorrow.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

If you can do a 67 mile ride you can do a century.

Don't go too hard. It's not a race. I've done a zillion centuries and I see that all the time. Guys will get competitive when a faster rider goes by and then cook themselves early.

Figure out a pace that you think you can sustain for 100 miles and start out slower than that. At first it'll feel really slow. If you're still feeling frisky at mile 80 then you can step it up. At times I've set HR limits to keep me from going too hard. For your first one don't worry about your time. The goal is to finish. You can go fast later.

Eat about 200-250 cal/hr. Cal/mile is not useful as some miles (uphill) take a lot longer (and more effort) than others. Enjoy the stops but don't linger. Standing around for long lets your legs get stiff. Be social! It's suppsosed to be fun. If you can't talk while riding you're going way too hard. Chat up the riders around you.

I always carry at least a spare gel or bar in case I mis cacluated the time to the next stop or didn't eat enough. If its possible get the route before hand and spend some time looking at it on a map so you have a clue where its going. Some centuries don't want to release the route early because people will pirate the ride (ride without paying).

Don't forget to bring items for comfort. Like a vest and arm warmers if it may get cool (or rain jacket if it may rain). 

If the organizer provided sport drink is not to your taste, bring your favorite powder. I'm a racer so I don't ride with a pannier or giant seat bag but I can manage to get a ride's worth of drink powder, phone, vest and arm warmers, and a lot of food in my jersey pockets (I have food allergies so I often bring most or all of my food).

I make a list of all the stuff I am going to bring (bike clothes, tools in the car, pump, clothes for after, etc). Otherwise I'll forget something.

Have fun! If at some point you think that riding a century is the stupidest thing in the world and wish you were home on the couch, that's normal. It passes. You'll have a big feeling of accomplishment when you finish.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

> Figure out a pace that you think you can sustain for 100 miles and start out slower than that. At first it'll feel really slow. If you're still feeling frisky at mile 80 then you can step it up. At times I've set HR limits to keep me from going too hard. For your first one don't worry about your time. The goal is to finish. You can go fast later.


i think this is the hardest part for me, and therefore truly valuable advice. Ever since I took up cycling it has always been about going a bit faster than the last time since pretty much always it has been a distance I knew I could do, most often on a route I'd done before. And all my riding has been about riding in a way that is more efficient (that may not be the right term) for me to ride as fast as I can for as long as I can. So, it is going to be something of a mental challenge, which isn't a bad thing at all, to consciously ride "well" but slower. I am still going to shoot for something reasonable, say 17 mph, but I'll start out at a bit less than that. Frisky is not something I expect to feel, but I would much rather have something in the tank for the last 10-20 miles than the opposite.

I've mapped the route. I've even ridden about 30 miles of it, mainly because I wanted a feel for the true nature of the rolling hills. I had completely spaced on the clothes for after though. Yeah, I have no interest in wearing a salt infused kit (I sweat a LOT.) after riding for 100 miles.

A question just to get an opinion: I've really developed a fondness for the PowerTap hub that I bought not that long ago. But I had been intending to do the ride on the lighter and more aero (slightly, and the aero part won't matter at these speeds) Archetype wheelset I'm building. I'm now thinking having the power info may help me ride within myself. So I'll probably use the new front wheel on in any case. The question is, PowerTap or Archetype on the rear?


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

My guess is that with the group nature of the ride, you will do well. Have you been riding alone, or in groups?

My last organized ride was 150 miles, plus an extra 30 miles or so to the start line. Plus carrying my own camping gear. I was running on empty for the last 50 miles, but managed to wobble across the finish line at which point I just laid down for a half hour. But, having a goal or destination in mind helps a lot.

Personally I wouldn't be too worried about speed and power, unless you are doing this as a race. Go with the lightest, most comfortable wheels. Although, I might not choose to take new components out for a 100 mile maiden voyage without at least a little shake-down.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

CliffordK said:


> My guess is that with the group nature of the ride, you will do well. Have you been riding alone, or in groups?
> 
> My last organized ride was 150 miles, plus an extra 30 miles or so to the start line. Plus carrying my own camping gear. I was running on empty for the last 50 miles, but managed to wobble across the finish line at which point I just laid down for a half hour. But, having a goal or destination in mind helps a lot.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't be too worried about speed and power, unless you are doing this as a race. Go with the lightest, most comfortable wheels. Although, I might not choose to take new components out for a 100 mile maiden voyage without at least a little shake-down.


I have only ridden by myself or with someone I knew and came across during my commute. I've been wanting to get into group riding some, but my life revolves around the fact that I have a family that includes a pair of 4 year old twins, a high school senior who I only get to see every two weeks (which means if I'm riding that weekend it is pulling a Burley trailer with the twins and riding with her), a spouse who works and lots of work and house responsibilities. So, organized rides, or even knowing when I'm going to get a weekend ride in more than a few hours beforehand, are hard. That's why I set the plan in motion to ride this century (and the possibility of the second one two weeks laters) way before I was ready. 

Yeah, I was not planning on hitting the road for the first time on the new wheels. I finished the first one before we left for a week's vacation, but hadn't ridden on it yet, so I didn't bring it. I didn't really feel like being 20 miles away from where we are staying and calling my better half with a plea for help. That's already happened when my stock wheel destroyed itself and my RD a while back and I'm not ready for that to happen again. 

I will ride the new front wheel all next week when we get home and if I can get a day's commute on the rear once it is done I'll think about that one too. 

Thanks for the help. It is, as always, appreciated.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

Excellent.

100 miles towing two 4-yr-olds, and you will get into shape quickly!!!


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

CliffordK said:


> Excellent.
> 
> 100 miles towing two 4-yr-olds, and you will get into shape quickly!!!


Lol, I didn't mean (or could even imagine) doing a century pulling the twins. *That* I know would be a disaster.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'd aim even slower. But go by HR (or power or perceived effort) not speed. Speed has too many variables, like wind and drafting. I don't have speed on any of the screens on my Garmin. It is not important. I'll do what ever speed I do given the effort I'm putting out. I have placed well in long races and double centuries without knowing my speed. 

Like take your average power for that 67 mile ride and subtract 5-10% and use that as a goal for AP. Or take 5 bpm off the avg HR for that ride and use that as a goal for average HR. It'll be conservative but that is ok.

No new components or major changes before any important ride. Check your bike over at least a few days before if you do all your own work. Earlier than that if you take it to a shop for work. Check the tires, brake pads, cables, and for loose bolts. 

Use the PT wheel. You'll find the data interesting and useful. You won't notice the extra weight.

A century is not the best place to learn pack riding... too many wobblers. But a lot of people do it. Keep your head up and look far up the line to the front. Don't stare at the rider in front. And don't lose concentration for a moment. I have a mouth full of dead teeth because I did that right when someone at the front slammed on the brakes. Small groups of 3-4 riders are safer than large pacelines.

Even with your irregular schedule you can do group rides on the days you have free. They start at set times and places and you just show up.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

ericm979 said:


> I'd aim even slower. But go by HR (or power or perceived effort) not speed. Speed has too many variables, like wind and drafting. I don't have speed on any of the screens on my Garmin. It is not important. I'll do what ever speed I do given the effort I'm putting out. I have placed well in long races and double centuries without knowing my speed.
> 
> Like take your average power for that 67 mile ride and subtract 5-10% and use that as a goal for AP. Or take 5 bpm off the avg HR for that ride and use that as a goal for average HR. It'll be conservative but that is ok.
> 
> ...


All good to know. What's interesting is that I've found that the screen I keep on my Sigma Rox 10 (the one with GPS) is the one with the route on it, and at the top is power and cadence. That's all I look at, power and cadence and if a turn is coming up. My heart rate never really seems to do much - fastest long ride (40 mi, avg spd 19.5) it averaged 133, yesterday's longer ride it averaged 132.

And that is exactly my concern about pack riding. I so don't want to deal with a group crash. I also don't want to make anyone else have to deal with my learning how to ride in a paceline on a 100 mile ride.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

Most of the riders won't be in a tight paceline, at least the slower riders. You certainly don't have to draft.

Depending on the number of riders, there may be a large group start, but it should break down into a number of small groups as the ride progresses.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

tlg said:


> Your pace was 17.8mph. My suggestion is when you do the century, back your pace down to ~16mph for the first 60-70mi. Then adjust your pace for the last 30mi. If you're tired, keep the same pace. If you're feeling good, step it up.


my longest ride before my 1st century was about the same distance but at a slower speed. you will definitely be fine for 100. I have a power tap on my bike and find the info very helpful


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Also make sure you eat plenty. You don't want to bonk or cramp! Bring some food you are used to. I like cheese or peanut butter and crackers as well as shot blocks.
I use Nuun tablets in my water bottles - I never drink the crap Gatorade mixes everyone prepares at these events . It is way too sweet for me.


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Consider using sportlegs as well. They helped me in the longer rides I have done this year.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

gabedad said:


> Consider using sportlegs as well. They helped me in the longer rides I have done this year.


I started using sportlegs about a week and a half ago. Wow. Major difference in how I feel after a big push. Legs just don't really burn much at all. It costs more than I'd like, but I bought 3 bottles for the price of 2 so I'm set for a relatively long time I think.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

As others have said, its all about pacing. Go a bit slower than your 67 mile pace and you'll be fine. Speed can be a difficult parameter to use, though, as it can be affected by terrain and weather conditions. On century rides I tend to pay more attention to my heart rate. Do you know your LTHR? Try to stay below that and you'll have no problems.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

Social Climber said:


> As others have said, its all about pacing. Go a bit slower than your 67 mile pace and you'll be fine. Speed can be a difficult parameter to use, though, as it can be affected by terrain and weather conditions. On century rides I tend to pay more attention to my heart rate. Do you know your LTHR? Try to stay below that and you'll have no problems.


I don't know it. By that I mean I haven't specifically done the test to measure it. However I am just now learning about all this stuff. I'm using my power meter (Powertap) and HR monitor and logging my rides into Golden Cheetah. I've actually learned a bunch from learning what the terms for some of the summary measurements are. The one that looks at heart rate vs. power over time is particularly interesting (I don't always remember the terms.) as I think it shows my long term endurance improving. 

At this point my biggest concern is that it looks like Sunday will be rain, although as we get closer, the probability seems to be headed in the right direction. 

My plan is to knock a bit off my long distance averages in power starting out and do my usual commute today (check) and Friday. What I'm fairly pleased about is that today was my first commute after the week vacation and all the riding I just put in and I beat my personal best for the commute by about a minute, averaging a bit over 19 mph (it is a 19.2 mile commute and it took 59:05! Go me!) Part of that, I'm sure, is swapping to the new wheel I built over the stock one on the front and moving to 25c GP4000sII all around. But some of that I expect is me, so working my ass off last week seems to have paid off. A good thing all around.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

nsfbr said:


> What I'm fairly pleased about is that today was my first commute after the week vacation and all the riding I just put in and I beat my personal best for the commute by about a minute, averaging a bit over 19 mph (it is a 19.2 mile commute and it took 59:05! Go me!) Part of that, I'm sure, is swapping to the new wheel I built over the stock one on the front and moving to 25c GP4000sII all around. But some of that I expect is me, so working my ass off last week seems to have paid off. A good thing all around.


Most if not all of that is probably you


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

Well, I did it. 5:43 to go 100.37 miles, which was better than I had hoped by about a half an hour. I found the hardest part to be getting going after the rest stops, as my legs tended to take a good while to decide to play nicely again. Not much drafting going on apart from hanging with one paceline early on. I didn't really like riding with them as they seemed way too serious. What's funny is that I would see them at every rest stop until I finally passed them going up a big hill. A rather good feeling to watch them come in at the end after I had already arrived. 

I think it would have been more fun overall had I not gotten sick starting Friday. I woke up this morning at 5:30 feeling like death and took a bunch of meds. Thank goodness for the well stocked medicine bin. I felt pretty decent during the ride though, just not great at any point. It leaves me something to look forward to for next time.

Anyway, I wanted to thank everyone who gave advice or just a comment of support. I'm someone who really does consider and accept advice that seems to make sense, so how I prepared, and how I rode had a lot to do with what I've learned from folks here. Thanks.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

thats a great time for your first century - congrats. I had this ride on my calendar until I noticed it was right next to my 8 year old's first travel soccer game. I am doing backroads in a couple of weeks. you should do that one if you can. it is incredible...it is also sold out but they need volunteer drivers for sunday , maybe after the ride. it would be worth an inquiry. if you can raise $900 sign up for best buddies in october.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Excellent! That's a good time.

For organized rides I tend to track my ride time instead of overall time. That way I am not tempted to be a jerk at stops, pee in the bushes so I don't have to wait in line, etc. Also if you take overall time seriously then you're not stopping for lunch or getting much food from the rest stops that you're paying for. Might as well do a real race then.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

How much climbing?


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

spdntrxi said:


> How much climbing?


Not too much, which is why I chose this as my first: 3412ft according to Strava.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

ericm979 said:


> Excellent! That's a good time.
> 
> For organized rides I tend to track my ride time instead of overall time. That way I am not tempted to be a jerk at stops, pee in the bushes so I don't have to wait in line, etc. Also if you take overall time seriously then you're not stopping for lunch or getting much food from the rest stops that you're paying for. Might as well do a real race then.


I think that is my ride time. I'm not totally sure, but my bike computer auto stops and the ride record (it's a Rox 10, so I get logs of the rides) doesn't show the time I spent at the rest stops. 

And my wife wants to know what's the deal with tomato and mayo sandwiches, lol. I figure it is because they go down easy. I tried one, but prefer pb&j and bananas with Nutella(!)


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

Yeah, I found out the BRC was sold out today during the ride when I was talking to another rider wearing the jersey from last year. I was completely bummed, as I had been waiting to make sure I could do this one to register. I'll think about volunteering, but I'm fairly sure that my family is going to reclaim the time pretty quickly.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

Congratulations and that is an excellent time. The trick with rest stops is not to stay too long. 10 minutes tops and then get going again. Otherwise your legs can start to stiffen up.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

Congrats. That is a great time for a century, about 17mph. Good job. 

My first century, I bonked hard at 75 miles due to dehydration. Got a second wind around 85 miles. Ended up doing 109 miles in about 6.75 hours. Yeah, the organizer added a few extra miles to the course....and it was a lot of rolling hills. Thank goodness the winds were pretty light until the end if the day. Learned my lesson to drink more on long rides. Before that, my longest ride for the season was only 45 miles.


----------

